# DJ's interrupting music



## vimish (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that in the last two years a pile of DJ's are interrupting the music on the Pulse, Spectrum and Hits channels?

It started with a 3 second blurb and is now stretching into 30 seconds of some DJ telling his/her raunchy stories.

If I want to hear the news of the celebrities, I will tune into the Entertainment channel.

Anybody else get annoyed with the DJ blabber?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

vimish said:


> Has anyone else noticed that in the last two years a pile of DJ's are interrupting the music on the Pulse, Spectrum and Hits channels?
> 
> It started with a 3 second blurb and is now stretching into 30 seconds of some DJ telling his/her raunchy stories.
> 
> ...


i actually enjoy some talk


----------



## davdes (Feb 23, 2005)

Its VERY annoying. 

I've had Sirius satellite for four months now. Sirius has the same type of mouthy DJ's as regular radio who are more impressed with hearing themselves talk than playing music.

In between every song they take time to put in their .02 cents of worthless information. I.E. they feel the need to tell you about the Michael Jackson case or Toilet bowls in Mylasia. (Feb.23, 2005)

Their lack of creativity shows bright as they continue playing the same popular songs (Breakaway, etc.) & catch phrases over and over..., "You're on the Pulse" , "100% commercial free" (How many times do I need to hear that????), "Listen to channel 150 for traffic in your area" , "You're on the Buzzsaw", etc.

Besides their lack of creativity, the Sirius satellite signal will be lost every time you pass tall trees or buildings - thats much worse than FM signals. They won't tell you about those issues though.

I paid for a year subscription and I DOUBT I will renew.

IMO, Your money is better spent on an MP3 player loaded with all your favorite music..., Like Napsters new deal for all the songs you want for $15.00 without the annoying DJ's!!!

Sirius satellite radio is NOT worth buying into.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The reason I have not subscribed to Sirius for my car is EXACTLY because they have DJs. I like talk some times. But when I do, I change the station to a talk station. When I want music, I want music and never ever some shmoe's take on the day's events or his/her personal stories about anything!

See ya
Tony


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't mind some talk. What I enjoy is no one is trying to sell me something for ten minutes straight, then one song, then another 10 minutes of selling.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sirius and XM provide radio service without paid advertisements on their music channels. Radio means deejays, requests and station IDs. If you dislike any of the three get an MP3 player, or listen to Music Choice or DMX because satellite radio is not right for you, you want a jukebox, not radio. Which is fine, but you have to realize what satellite radio is before you start complaining about it.

That said, some of the deejays on Sirius are annoying, which is why I listen to XMs equivalent channel. I’ve noticed XMs deejays are more informative and professional, on Sirius some are but other just like to babbelon, like Madison on Alt Nation (or Octane?), which ever station she’s on there an equally annoying guy on the other, so I listen to Squizz on XM instead.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That would make me mad if I was enjoying a song then some stupid DJ interrupts it.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Radio is whatever is programmed over the air. DJs on services like Sirius and XM are an annoyance! Just like the FM and AM DJs it is something to be tollerated until they get back to what I tuned in to listen to in the first place (and I listen to listener supported stations so no commercials there either) 

I do not want another MP3 player. I already have one and I listen to it quite often. The problem is that eventhough I have a very large selection (about 5000 songs --all of which are purchased!) I heard it already. I like hearing it again, but what I want is to be able to listen to new and different music (MUSIC NOT SOME MORON BABBLING ABOUT STUFF I DON'T CARE ABOUT) without commercials. I have not subscribed to either service because of the stream jockeys. If I want chatter, I'll tune to one of the talk radio channels. If I want music, I want music!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

Well Tony here in our island we don't have many choices. All stations suck big time, with the exeption of the only rock station in PR Alfarock which recently change its format. They now play Metal, Classic Rock, Alternative and Rocl en Español. The problem only cover about 70% of the island. Guess I can't listen to it on my area. I bought a Siruis unit , (yes it is working pretty good) and I can't love it more. I'm informed about the new music, and I do like some Djs specially Kim M. every morning on Hair Nation. Useless comments sometimes, yeah!! both many times they provide us with band information, new recordings, concerts etc.


----------



## Bill lewis (Sep 25, 2003)

I have both services so if a particular DJ was about to annoy me I would change to one of the other 100 or so music channels that have no Dj at that time, unlike FM which has DJ's or Commercials on 3 out of every 4 you tune to.


----------



## Cynical (Mar 17, 2005)

How odd...I like Madison's deejaying. I don't particularly like the music on alt nation (too much "emo zomgomg" crap), but first wave is pretty awesome.


----------



## starkruzr (Jun 4, 2005)

Odd indeed. I like the DJs as well - Madison, Pappy, et al. Left of Center 26 is one of my favorite stations on Sirius, and I wouldn't trade that extremely hot-sounding station ID girl for anything


----------



## WhiteForMe (May 30, 2005)

I kind of listen to Hair Nation 23 and one of there country channels 31. Seems like on the weekends, 31 does interviews with artist's. That's BS, The whole reason I got Sirius was to listen to the music without the jabber. If I wanted talk radio, I would tune to one of those channels. Pissed me off one day, I sent them an e-mail. Some girl wrote me back, Bla Bla Bla. All I can say, if it starts happening on some of my other favorite's, They can kiss my sub good-by  

.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

As I posted in a new thread, Cousin Brucie is coming to Sirius on July 4. That I look forward to, assuming that he has kept his style since I listened to him in the '60's.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I spent a large part of yesterday afternoon cooped up in my office at the mini storage working on papers for the insurance company and the SBA. During this period of time I had my Sirius tuner playing tunes for me. I spent most of the afternoon listening to "The Vault", Sirius 16. I very much enjoyed the music, BUT, the "DJ" that they had on interspersed her dialog with a liberal dose of the S word. I don't recall this on the music channels in the past. Has this become commonplace on Sirius music channels in the recent past? I really don't think that the music channels are the place for that, especially if Sirius wants to get business in public buildings and restaurants. Talk channels, ok, but not on the music channels. I suspect this is simply a case of Mel "Viacomising" Sirius and taking it to the lowest common denominator. If this becomes commonplace on the music channels that I enjoy listening to I will probably drop the service.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been listening to Sirius 8 (and recently some 22). Haven't heard the S word, but on more than one occasion I've been interrupted by Mark Goodman talking about Pamela Anderson's involvement against KFC.  I actually like both of them (yes even Pam, I think she's funny  ) but I don't give a rat's ass about their politics.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, though I really want a satellite radio service I still refuse to get either one as long as they have DJs on all their channels. If they lose DJs and just play music, I will subscribe. On this point I am adamant! I get enough blathering on about nothing on commercial and non-commercial radio.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I'll still listen because I can't find such collections of my favorite music anywhere else.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Well, I'll still listen because I can't find such collections of my favorite music anywhere else.


 I agree with the music selection, and I don't mind the DJ's if they keep some class in the act. Class went away yesterday.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Well, though I really want a satellite radio service I still refuse to get either one as long as they have DJs on all their channels. If they lose DJs and just play music, I will subscribe. On this point I am adamant! I get enough blathering on about nothing on commercial and non-commercial radio.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


so lets see you would rather have djs and commercials than djs and no commercials :grin:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

No I would rather NOT pay for something that is NOT to my liking rather than pay for something that is STILL not to my liking. 

Think of it this way: If you have an old car that is paid for and works reliably. You want something better. Do you just buy anything because it's better than the heap you drive? Or do you wait to get what you really want to get within your price range?

And BTW I listen to Listener supported radio so no commercials there either. Just the quarterly begathon.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I guess foul language has become the norm, at least on The Vault. I tuned in on the way in to the office this morning and heard one song (good song by The Who) and after the song, the "DJ", Kristin Stone (?) blurts out "God damn The Who have been together a long time". Obviously she is so clueless that she doesn't even realize that there are only two "Who's" remaining (I may have found their next album title "Who's Remaining?" I like that even more than "Who's Left?"). A few minutes later they ran a promo with the S word as part of the promo. Why do they feel this is necessary? I just don't get it. It certainly doesn't add anything to the programming and it limits accessability of their programming in certain audiences. Ah, the Viacom influence.

I am a dealer for Sirius and, while not having sold a bunch of them, I have sold a few. Now I feel I have to include a disclaimer everytime I tell someone about the product. Does XM have their DJ's do the same type of language between songs?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I agree with Richard. :sure: 


That's just not classy. At all. I just don't get that. 

Have you written or called to complain? I just wondered what their response is.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I sent an email yesterday, before today's garbage. I haven't been home so I dont' know if I got an answer yet


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I suspect the DJ chatter also prevents someone from recording an entire song as it was released.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I sure would hate to give up The Vault. They are going REAL deep right now and playing the song "Evil Woman" by Crow, a Minneapolis band that I used to go see when I was in High School and college. The song, written by the guys in Crow, was later covered by Black Sabbath (good old Ozzie).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I suspect the DJ chatter also prevents someone from recording an entire song as it was released.


They don't normally talk over the music. In fact a couple of days ago one of the DJ's stopped a song because he said he talked over the intro and then said "we don't do that here" and played it again.


----------



## NThomas76207 (Jul 30, 2004)

Cursing has become a problem on Hits 1, The Pulse, and other channels not blocked. If the DJ's would shut up...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Today she chose to spew the F word while talking about Elton John. Now, maybe the F word is appropriate when talking about him, but not on the radio where kids may be listening.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Still no answer to your email yet?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

*First canned response: * 


> Dear Richard,
> 
> Thank you for writing us here at SIRIUS. We appreciate your comments
> about our music programming. SIRIUS remains fully dedicated to
> ...


*To which I responded:*
Nice form letter.

*To which they responded:*


> Dear Richard,
> 
> Thanks for your recent email! At SIRIUS, we understand your frustration
> with our decision to not censor our programming. Our philosophy is
> ...


I have no problem with "Uncensored" programming where you EXPECT it, on the talk channels, but I do have a problem with it being spewed on the music channels.


----------

